# "Preparing automatic repair"



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

So I have been at this for hours and I can't seem to fix the issue. My PC was working fine, and then it all of a sudden locked me out and put me in a boot loop saying "Preparing automatic repair." I have tried everything I could think of. I attempted to reset it, but was unable. I attempted to boot it up into safe mode and was unable. So many command prompts just do not lead to anything but error messages. I tried clean installing windows from a flashdrive, but was unable to format or delete my old data. I don't know what to do, but this is an emergency due to the fact that I need my PC for work.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Boot with your Windows setup USB. Then on the 2nd screen choose Repair. Then navigate to Startup Repair.


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

lunarlander said:


> Boot with your Windows setup USB. Then on the 2nd screen choose Repair. Then navigate to Startup Repair.


I tried that, but I got an error saying that Windows could not repair my PC.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Boot with your Windows setup USB. Then on the 2nd screen choose Repair. Then navigate to command prompt. Change to C drive, Type in C colon Enter. Type in: DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

do you need the data


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

lunarlander said:


> Boot with your Windows setup USB. Then on the 2nd screen choose Repair. Then navigate to command prompt. Change to C drive, Type in C colon Enter. Type in: DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


Error: 50
DISM does not support servicing Windows PE with the /Online option.

What now?


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> do you need the data


At this point, I am willing to lose everything just to bs able to access the PC.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you see the troubleshoot option when you boot your PC ? If yes, then navigate to Command Prompt and try that DISM line again.


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

lunarlander said:


> Can you see the troubleshoot option when you boot your PC ? If yes, then navigate to Command Prompt and try that DISM line again.


Should I now boot it up without the USB drive?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Change Online to off line
C drive, Type in C colon Enter. Type in: DISM /*Offline* /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
You *may* need the win install usb plugged in. 
If no good
Have a look at this earlier one I did
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...ed-laptop-now-unbootable.1272458/post-9869306


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Do you have any data you need to get off this computer. If yes then make a ubuntu bootable usb or dvd https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview NO install neededCopy your data to an external drive or another computer/nas.


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Change Online to off line
> C drive, Type in C colon Enter. Type in: DISM /*Offline* /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
> You *may* need the win install usb plugged in.
> If no good
> ...


Error: 87
The offline option is unknown.


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Do you have any data you need to get off this computer. If yes then make a ubuntu bootable usb or dvd https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview NO install neededCopy your data to an external drive or another computer/nas.


Ideally, I would like to get the data, but i am not going to stress about it if I cant. Currently, I have Windows 10 downloaded onto a flashdrive.


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Do you have any data you need to get off this computer. If yes then make a ubuntu bootable usb or dvd https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview NO install neededCopy your data to an external drive or another computer/nas.


What should I do if I don't care about the data?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Click on the link in post #10 above.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Any questions on that link - ask back here


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Click on the link in post #10 above.


I was trying to follow that, but whenever I type "clean", I get "Diskpart has encountered an error: Incorrect function.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

you should have a prompt
Diskpart>
Diskpart> List disk Enter
What do you get


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> you should have a prompt
> Diskpart>
> Diskpart> List disk
> What do you get


Disk 0...Online...953 GB...1024 kb... ...*
Disk 1...Online...28 GB...0B... ...


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> you should have a prompt
> Diskpart>
> Diskpart> List disk Enter
> What do you get


Here is a picture.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

LAST CHANCE TO RESCUE DATA
Select disk 0 enter
clean enter
exit enter
Can you install now


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> LAST CHANCE TO RESCUE DATA
> Select disk 0 enter
> clean enter
> exit enter
> Can you install now


Another error message.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Diskpart>*attribute disk clear readonly* Enter


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

ctindell0308 said:


> Another error message.


"Diskpart failed to clear disk attributes."


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Diskpart>Rescan Enter


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Diskpart>Rescan Enter


Done.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

After rescan try clean again


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> After rescan try clean again


Nope. Same error as last time: "incorrect function".


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Diskpart>exit enter
X:> CHKDSK /F /R /X Enter
NB the spaces between k /f 
between f /r
between r /x


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

This will take a while to run


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Is it running?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Anything happening?


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Is it running?


Sorry. For some reason it was saying I couldn't post anymore in a 24 hour period so I had to make a new account to keep the conversation going. Do you know why it said that?

Also. This is the line it gave me.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

ctindell said:


> I couldn't post anymore in a 24 hour period


To make sure it is not a spammer


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> To make sure it is not a spammer


Okay. That makes sense. I will post from this account now.

But yeah. It says that the files are "write protected."


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> To make sure it is not a spammer


What should I do about the write protection?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I think your disk may be gone.
You are running the commands after booting from the win install usb?
The only thing I can recommend is we try linux.
See if we can access the drive and maybe use linux to format the drive.
I will ask the hardware expert for any ideas.
https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview NO install needed
@crjdriver


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> I think your disk may be gone.
> You are running the commands after booting from the win install usb?
> The only thing I can recommend is we try linux.
> See if we can access the drive and maybe use linux to format the drive.
> ...


Yes. I am booting from the USB. What does it mean if my disk is gone?

And okay. How do we get started with Linux?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

ctindell said:


> What does it mean if my disk is gone?


New drive needed


ctindell said:


> How do we get started with Linux?


Click on the link I gave.
Here it is again
Create a bootable USB stick with Rufus on Windows | Ubuntu


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview


Alright, its just about done.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

ctindell said:


> Alright, its just about done.


Copying the ISO files now


PeterOz said:


> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview


Its done and ready to go. Now what do I do?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

boot from linux and choose Try ubuntu
Let it load and see if you can see your drive / data


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> boot from linux and choose Try ubuntu
> Let it load and see if you can see your drive /


It just checked my disks and said that no errors were found.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> boot from linux and choose Try ubuntu
> Let it load and see if you can see your drive / data


Okay I clicked on try Ubuntu. Now what do I do?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

it should load from the usb and give you a desktop similar to windows
Can you access the drive/data


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> it should load from the usb and give you a desktop similar to windows
> Can you access the drive/data


I can see my data and drive in the other locations section of the files tab. What do I do with it?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Just click the folder icon on Ubuntu's launcher to open the file manager. You'll see your Windows drive under Devices in the sidebar; click it and you'll see your Windows file system. If you have multiple partitions or hard drives, you'll see multiple devices here. 
*Read this
Linux to the rescue! How Ubuntu can help a computer in distress (pcworld.com) *


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Just click the folder icon on Ubuntu's launcher to open the file manager. You'll see your Windows drive under Devices in the sidebar; click it and you'll see your Windows file system. If you have multiple partitions or hard drives, you'll see multiple devices here.
> *Read this
> Linux to the rescue! How Ubuntu can help a computer in distress (pcworld.com) *


Okay I do see all of my files.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Just click the folder icon on Ubuntu's launcher to open the file manager. You'll see your Windows drive under Devices in the sidebar; click it and you'll see your Windows file system. If you have multiple partitions or hard drives, you'll see multiple devices here.
> *Read this
> Linux to the rescue! How Ubuntu can help a computer in distress*


So I guess next we should try to format the drive from here, right?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

sorry for the delays 
The SMART hard drive status system allows a failing hard drive to warn you before it goes down in flames. To check a drive's SMART status from Ubuntu, click the Ubuntu logo icon at the top-left corner of your screen, search for "Disk Utility" and press _Enter_. Select your Windows drive and look next to SMART Status to see the drive's health status. You can click the _SMART Data_ button to see more details and perform self-tests.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> sorry for the delays
> The SMART hard drive status system allows a failing hard drive to warn you before it goes down in flames. To check a drive's SMART status from Ubuntu, click the Ubuntu logo icon at the top-left corner of your screen, search for "Disk Utility" and press _Enter_. Select your Windows drive and look next to SMART Status to see the drive's health status. You can click the _SMART Data_ button to see more details and perform self-tests.


The icon at the top is the install screen. Should I install Ubuntu fully?

And no worries. Im just very appreciative of your help


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

copy any data you want off to usb.
Read this to format drive How To Format A Disk Drive as GPT on Ubuntu (ubuntubuzz.com) GPT format
If it works
back to windows install
I will be gone for a couple of hours.
If crjdriver comes in and gives any ideas listen to him


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

ctindell said:


> Should I install Ubuntu fully?


NO NO NO


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

On the link instead of format flash drive to gpt choose hard drive


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> NO NO NO


Okay I did not do that!

I don't know how to find disk utility.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> copy any data you want off to usb.
> Read this to format drive How To Format A Disk Drive as GPT on Ubuntu (ubuntubuzz.com) GPT format
> If it works
> back to windows install
> ...


That is fine! I honestly may wait until you get back to continue just in case I run into any issues.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

Hi, everyone. I posted earlier asking for help with a boot loop, and I was so pleased to receive so much help. The person that was helping me is going to be AFK for a few hours so I was hoping to extend my question to everyone. I am in Ubantu after not being able to boot Windows or format it through both my main Hard Drive and a USB containing windows 10. I was hoping someone could walk me through formatting my hard drive safely through Ubantu and how to get windows safely reinstalled onto my PC after I format my drive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

where you at


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

try this
Ntfs will do if gpt not in list
How to Format a Hard Drive Using Ubuntu (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

Do these settings look correct?

Also, will I be able to put windows 10 back onto the flash drive and then install it to my pc after the formatting is complete?;


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

You want to delete /overwrite data. 1st box



ctindell03 said:


> will I be able to put windows 10 back onto the flash drive and then install it to my pc after the formatting is complete?;


That is what I hope for


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> You want to delete /overwrite data. 1st box
> 
> That is what I hope for


That look right?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Sorry to be a pain - lost my ubuntu computer, is there 1 more option.
Writing zeros is slow 
So if no other option take first one again and see what happens


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

because windows will give the option to format again


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> because windows will give the option to format again


Its only the two options.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Lets try the quick


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Lets try the quick


Alright here goes nothing


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

ctindell03 said:


> Alright here goes nothing


Got this error message.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

do you get an option to 

instead of clicking the gear icon to format,
click the partition in the "Volumes" section.

* Delete the partition ("minus" icon)

* Create a new partition


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> do you get an option to
> 
> instead of clicking the gear icon to format,
> click the partition in the "Volumes" section.
> ...


Yes, there is a minus button to the left of the gear icon.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

delete the partition - can you do all of them.
Do you only have the one usb drive?


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> delete the partition - can you do all of them.
> Do you only have the one usb drive?


I only have the one USB drive, yes. Should I still delete the partition?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

go for it


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> go for it


Omg another error message.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I think your drive is stuffed.
I may have to try and build a ubuntu machine if you can' t find things.
First off can you see accessories we are looking for Gparted


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

or can you see terminal


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> or can you see terminal


Yes, I can open the terminal.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

sudo gparted enter


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> I think your drive is stuffed.
> I may have to try and build a ubuntu machine if you can' t find things.
> First off can you see accessories we are looking for Gparted


What do you mean by my drive is stuffed?


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> sudo gparted enter


This is what I get when I type that in.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

we can't seem to do anything with it. everything fails.
Try sudo gparted in terminal it should open another partition software


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> we can't seem to do anything with it. everything fails.
> Try sudo gparted in terminal it should open another partition software


I did. Refer to message 80.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

if you right click do you get the option to format or delete


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

yes we are cross posting


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

Yes. I get an option for both "format to" and delete.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

try format - gpt or ntfs


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> try format - gpt or ntfs


Now I get that error


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

ok I know it seems strange/odd that you can see the drive and data in linux so the disk seems fine.
the problem is we can't seem to do anything with the disk.
Diskpart - Windows and Gparted Linux are the two main programs for handling disk.
Because we cannot do anything with the drive leads me to believe the drive is now useless.
I will do some research to see if I can find something else but I am not hopeful.

I know you need the computer for work - is it Saturday where you are?
I hope @crjdriver might have a trick or 2 that I do not know about.
All we can do is wait for him unless I can come up with a solution before he is back online.
I am willing to keep researching for an answer for you.
It is just from my experience I think it may be a new drive required.

What day/time is it where you are?


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> ok I know it seems strange/odd that you can see the drive and data in linux so the disk seems fine.
> the problem is we can't seem to do anything with the disk.
> Diskpart - Windows and Gparted Linux are the two main programs for handling disk.
> Because we cannot do anything with the drive leads me to believe the drive is now useless.
> ...


I sincerely appreciate all of the help you've given me today. If worst comes to worst, I can work off of someone's laptop via Microsoft teams, but i would definitely appreciate any more effort that you can give, although I certainly don't expect it.

It is Saturday where I am. Saturday night late to be exact.

If I were to buy a new SSD, would that fix the issue for sure?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I cannot see any logical reason why a new drive should not work. 
We have 1 more day - Sunday.
See what crjdriver comes up with.
I cannot think of anything other then a faulty drive being the issue


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I will also ask @phillpower2 to have a look incase he comes online first


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Last ditch effort
Scroll down
*Solution 4. Format SSD with OS on it via bootable media*


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Should be free program
To complete the format in an easy way, you can choose a free partition manager like AOMEI Partition Assistant


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Should be free program
> To complete the format in an easy way, you can choose a free partition manager like AOMEI Partition Assistant


Perfect. I will certainly try that in the morning, and if it doesn't work, then I will order a new SSD so that I get it by Monday.

I am falling asleep as we speak, so ill update you tomorrow about whether that solution works or not!

Thanks again for everything and I will talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I took a quick look at this thread. I am just wondering, have you tried reseating the drive? Other than that, your drive has probably failed. 
I did not see if this is a desktop or laptop. In either case, it costs nothing to pull out the drive and reseat. When I do this, I like to give the connectors a small shot of contact cleaner however this is not required.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You have created four new accounts in 24 hours. This is not allowed. When you get a message saying you can't post any more that doesn't mean you can create a new account to get around it, it means you have to wait for 24 hours to pass before you can make any further posts. After the initial 24 hours has passed this restriction is no longer in place. As mentioned, it's to avoid spammers. Because of this you're receiving a multiple accounts warn and I will delete all accounts created after the first one.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks @crjdriver


----------



## ctindell0308 (12 mo ago)

Cookiegal said:


> You have created four new accounts in 24 hours. This is not allowed. When you get a message saying you can't post any more that doesn't mean you can create a new account to get around it, it means you have to wait for 24 hours to pass before you can make any further posts. After the initial 24 hours has passed this restriction is no longer in place. As mentioned, it's to avoid spammers. Because of this you're receiving a multiple accounts warn and I will delete all accounts created after the first one.


My apologies. The situation is an emergency so I was just trying to keep the conversation going with the person helping me. It was an innocent mistake.


crjdriver said:


> I took a quick look at this thread. I am just wondering, have you tried reseating the drive? Other than that, your drive has probably failed.
> I did not see if this is a desktop or laptop. In either case, it costs nothing to pull out the drive and reseat. When I do this, I like to give the connectors a small shot of contact cleaner however this is not required.


So I took your advice and reseated the driver, but ended up with the same result- that being a boot loop that keeps taking me back to the same menu screen. I ordered a new ssd, which is coming in tomorrow.

PeterOz, if you wouldn't mind, could you help me go through the steps to clean installing windows when I get the ssd tomorrow?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

I will try and be online when you are
If I know your time zone and what time you are likely to be online it will help me plan.
You already downloaded the win 10 tool run it again to recreate the flash drive.
Watch this video
How To Install Windows 10 From USB - YouTube
In the video at 2:54 you will notice it restarts the computer.
When you are doing this and you get to that point *Remove* the usb stick whilst it is restarting. 
Also if you want to setup a local account instead of logging in with a Microsoft account
Turn off your wireless network and or remove the network cable.
This point is 3.32 in the video - Choose I don't have internet.
If you want to log in with a Microsoft account then leave the network as is.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Any update


----------

